# What do you throw at a wahoo near the boat?



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I was trolling for wahoo and came across a ledge that marked a bunch of fish. I pulled in my lures in and dropped down a jig and a very heathy wahoo swam up to the boat. I threw a knife jig and ripped it past him. He turned, but he was so close to the boat that he couldn't even start chasing the jig before it was reeled all the way in. I threw a ballyhoo and a squid at him, but he ignored them and finally disappeared. I didn't have any live bait to chunk out there. That's twice now that I've been in this situation. What the hell do I do?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Live bait is the only thing I have gotten them to bite like that


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I normally at least have something in the livewell but sharks made short work of my live bait. That wahoo was fat too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've hooked them up on squid jigs.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard for lock jaw fish like that if you can drop the bait on their tail they usually take a slash at it just in self defense. my only other thought would be a ripping retrieve of a crystal minnow or something like that.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*wahoo*

dont stop trolling unless you have large live baits if so slow down and bump troll those you can get them to hit a jig but you really have to rip it


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

We have had this happen to us as well and literally threw everything in the boat we had. We were setting up to troll getting everything ready and I had an islander/ballyhoo dangling in the water. I had my back turned at the time and when I looked back the freaking 'hoo appeared out of nowhere and was starring at the islander. 

We couldnt get it to bite and eventually just started trolling. About 3 miles later we caught a wahoo. I dont know if it was the same fish or not but it was about the same length as the fish we saw previously. 

I would say that live bait is the only way you are going to get them. I would think that they have really good eye sight.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They will also go after a top water popper thrown away from the boat . Then make a huge ruckus with it and they will go get it. Braid also makes a casting plug I believe it is called a braidrunner that they will inhale when casted away from the boat.

http://www.braidproducts.com/trolling-lures-plugs/braidrunner.html


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Chicken dolphin stinger rigged :thumbup:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm wondering what he was doing. He looked like he was really checking out the boat. I just about could have gaffed him, not that I would have, but he was that close.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> I'm wondering what he was doing. He looked like he was really checking out the boat. I just about could have gaffed him, not that I would have, but he was that close.


They are curious critters and they like to investigate, I've seen several like that. Live bait is by far the best to throw but there are other options. Was he lit up or just regular?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you mention you had a knife jig on, cast 20 yards beyond the fish, the splach will get its attention, and let your jig sink. I have had them chase the jig down and hit it on the drop....


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

His stripes were clearly visible, but he wasn't lit up like that one I caught was. I don't know what their baseline is so I can't really say for sure where he was between "regular" and "lit up". 

I do know that I'm going to make sure I have some thing live next time I'm out there and toss it out any time I stop trolling.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Realtor said:


> you mention you had a knife jig on, cast 20 yards beyond the fish, the splach will get its attention, and let your jig sink. I have had them chase the jig down and hit it on the drop....


That's what I did, but he didn't react to the splash.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> I don't know what their baseline is so I can't really say for sure where he was between "regular" and "lit up".


Straight silver/grey. Not a stripe on them. They can turn the stripes on as fast as you can raise an eyebrow. Pretty badass


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Try this next time and I almost guarantee it will work. I have done this on many occasions and it just about always works. With a spinning rod, cast a cigar minnow or herring about 30 or more feet past the wahoo. Start reeling the bait across the top of the water (skipping the bait) until it reaches the wahoo. Let the bait settle and the fish will usually grab it. A live mingo snapper is also a great bait to toss at one.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

reelthrill said:


> Try this next time and I almost guarantee it will work. I have done this on many occasions and it just about always works. With a spinning rod, cast a cigar minnow or herring about 30 or more feet past the wahoo. Start reeling the bait across the top of the water (skipping the bait) until it reaches the wahoo. Let the bait settle and the fish will usually grab it. A live mingo snapper is also a great bait to toss at one.



Awesome. I'll have to make it a habit to toss out a live bait any time I stop the boat and have a dead one rigged and ready to throw.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have caught one on a butterfly jig, but it was deeper than what you describe. I was at a weed line and threw it out and let it sink like 75-100 feet and then jigged it up fast. Anyway, they will hit your knife jig but as with fishing you never know what it takes at any one time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cast a 3 oz spoon or small Yo Zuri Bonito out and let it sink for at least 15 seconds. Point the rod at the fish and reel the lure in as fast as you can turn the handle. I can't think think of a time when a 'hoo has turned this down and we get at least a few fish doing this every season. I have had them hit poppers too but the hook up rate generally sucks.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What about a large offshore popper used for tuna, dolphin, etc..?? Here is one Ocean Tackle International sells (OTI)


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

I have had this happen at the ledge south of Destin. Hoo wouldn't hit anything live or artificial. After 10 minutes my brother accidentally knocked a chunk of bonito over and she took it instantly. Put a slab on a wire leader and 45 minutes later we had a 65 lb hoo in the boat caught on a tld 20. In short, try chunking red meat it works.
Maclin








For reference, my brother just left of the fish is 6'5".


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

They're like any other fish. Sometimes they are picky and you have to try different things before they will eat, other times it doesn't matter. I usually start off with a live bait if I got one.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> I'm wondering what he was doing. He looked like he was really checking out the boat. I just about could have gaffed him, not that I would have, but he was that close.


Should have tried to free gaff him. If you wouldn't have stopped he would have probably ate something in your spread.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

He may have, but I was on my second drift over the ledge. I put the spread back out and trolled around the area for a while but got nothing.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I have lost a couple of jigs to those sharp toothed bastards. Sometimes they are just picky. You have to throw what you have.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

we've got 'em to bite by stopping.. letting the spread.. Bonitos and ilanders.. etc.. sink for a minute or 2 ..then picking back to about 8 knots quickly... lures shoot toward the surface.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

younghooker said:


> we've got 'em to bite by stopping.. letting the spread.. Bonitos and ilanders.. etc.. sink for a minute or 2 ..then picking back to about 8 knots quickly... lures shoot toward the surface.. :thumbsup:


Do you do this randomly or just when you've seen them and they just aren't biting?


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

usually once an hour... or near a weedline.. floatsum... marking a bait pod etc... also keep trolling speed a minute or two.. "after fish on "


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

A couple of years ago, my grandson yelled wahoo. He was only 8 at the time, and I thought he must be mistaken, but there were six big, beautiful wahoo swimming around the boat. The water was so clear and blue. We didn't even try to catch one; just enjoyed such a beautiful sight.


----------

